# Does the must smell



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

The only place i have to try mead making is in a spare bed room. My wife says she don't want the smell in the house. So how much odor does the must make?:shhhh:
.


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Going from memory it is not a major smell and after the secondary fermentation it will slow so the amount of odor will be almost nothing after a month or so. Put it in the closet with an upside down black garbage bag over it and it will go unnoticed just check the airlock periodically so it doesn't dry up. I never noticed mead smelling strong like fermenting beer can. I think it will be tolerable.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

I've got 5 gallons going in primary on the main floor dining room and don't even notice any smell
unless i take the cover off. 
Could be that i've gotten used to the smells associated with home brewing,
usually have some beer going but beer is more noticeable smell wise.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

YES it does! It smell like sweet flowers blowing in the gentle breeze on an early spring turkey hunt. As I descend the stairway to my meadery if I do not smell it I become forlorn. Now most others who enter claim they smell nothing. I am one of the lucky 10% I guess. over a lifetime I have made mead and wine in my kitchen, laundry room, bedroom, and even in the shower stall. Never had a complaint from family, guest, or those who helped consume it!


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a 3 gal batch going in the pantry and my wife (aka super nose) has not found it unpleasant and thrown me out, so I think you'll be safe. However, the early spring turkey hunt with Tenbears sounds appealing.


----------



## mcon672 (Mar 5, 2015)

Made a five gallon batch in my son's closet while he was at college. No smell outside of closet and only a slight odor(not at all unpleasant) when I opened the door.


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. I am going to give a whirl.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Your wifes request is likely mindless. I would keep it in the house unless you can regulate the temperature in an outside garage or shed. The smell is not much, its mostly co2, smells sweet yeasty bread. The primary fermentation happens so quickly within in a few days, after that no much co2 is released. Basements or closests, somewhere light-proof and a bit cool around 65F is the best spot. 

Just make sure you leave enough headspace at the top of the fermentator so you don't clog up the airlock with foam. You may also want to add yeast nutrient.


----------

